# Reef Lights!!!!



## River2sea (Jan 3, 2015)

I have a 46 gal bow front with live rock now but I want too eventually get into coral but the local fish store told me a reef light would would be good for helping stuff grow on the live rock. I was looking at the marine life dual lamp ht 50? But will that mount on my tank and do I get a 24" like what's on the tank or should I get one the length of the tank? ?And do i need 2bulbs? Or what hk? And is there a cheaper or better way? Please help thanks!!!


----------



## Hobert (Dec 31, 2014)

Here is a good place to start.

Lighting the Reef Tank: A Primer for Beginners by Doug Wojtczak - Reefkeeping.com


----------

